# Looking for mini poodle breeder



## lattaeo (May 20, 2020)

Hello  I'm looking for mini poodle breeder recs for the PNW. 

I live in Washington and would prefer to be able to drive to meet the pups before picking one (it's ok if it's cross-state). I plan on getting a puppy in 2021 so it's ok if the breeder doesn't have a litter coming up right away. I've already reached out to Farthing Poodles. 

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gumbo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello. Check out Serendipity Poodles in Oregon. Sandy is the breeder. I have 2 of her mini poodles and highly recommend her! You can look them up on Facebook and see tons of pictures and videos. My oldest is 3.5 yr and the younger one is 1.5 yr. Let me know if you have any questions at all. You can follow my pups on IG if you would like to see them. I've never heard of Farthing Poodles, so I can't comment on them. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I apologize that I didn't see your post much earlier. Have you seen this list of breeders being compiled? There are a few in your target area and several multi state links towards the top. 

Happy puppy hunting and let us know how your search goes!









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments: Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Flourtown, PA Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## lattaeo (May 20, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> I apologize that I didn't see your post much earlier. Have you seen this list of breeders being compiled? There are a few in your target area and several multi state links towards the top.
> 
> Happy puppy hunting and let us know how your search goes!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Rose n Poos! This is very helpful. I was looking at RedTeddyPups but they're sold out a whole year out  I'll start looking into your list and hopefully be able to post an update


----------



## lattaeo (May 20, 2020)

I can't believe it's been 2 mos! As an update, changes are happening in my life that now allow me to get a poodle before 2021  I've reached out to a bunch of breeders. At this point, I'm now ok with breeders outside of PNW. I'm on the fence about black poodles currently, but might get a black pup anyway once I've given up my search for a red/apricot/white 😂

I'd like to share my current poodle quest experience to help anyone else who is currently looking for pups:

*RedTeddyPups* - did more research into them and their west coast branch. They are actually awesome breeders! They do thorough genetic testing too. However, they are completely sold out until end of 2021 

*Farthing Poodles* - she is overwhelmed with inquiries at the moment and asked I ask again next month. I am guessing my chances are slim.

*Kimron Poodles* - no red puppies expected until late of 2021 

*Danube Poodles* - I didn't realize she was a Natural Reared breeder. I fully respect the way that she wants to raise her poodles but I don't want to deceive her and not be able to carry forth the lifestyle that she wants her poodles to live, so I had to decline. If you are interested in Natural Reared philosophy, then she would be great!

*Canyon Spring Ranch Poodles* - totally sold out into 2021.

*Sweetwater *- they have puppies right now but doing some research on this forum shows that some users are a little skeptical about this breeder. If it weren't for covid, I'd like to visit the kennel myself to see. But because of lockdown, I'm going to keep searching. 

Overall still searching  I'm still waiting on responses from a number of breeders. It's quite a struggle and I've since learned my lesson to start searching early. If anyone knows of any breeders with mini pups, please let me know so I can try reaching out!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Such a challenging time for puppy finding. I applaud your commitment.

Have you reached out to Kamaan? She had an absolute dream of a male puppy available last summer, but I had my heart set on a female. I still think about that gorgeous little guy. Would add him to our family in a heartbeat now.


----------



## lattaeo (May 20, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Such a challenging time for puppy finding. I applaud your commitment.
> 
> Have you reached out to Kamaan? She had an absolute dream of a male puppy available last summer, but I had my heart set on a female. I still think about that gorgeous little guy. Would add him to our family in a heartbeat now.


Yes she replied to me just now in fact. She said she is at least 6 months out.


----------



## lattaeo (May 20, 2020)

Gumbo said:


> Hello. Check out Serendipity Poodles in Oregon. Sandy is the breeder. I have 2 of her mini poodles and highly recommend her! You can look them up on Facebook and see tons of pictures and videos. My oldest is 3.5 yr and the younger one is 1.5 yr. Let me know if you have any questions at all. You can follow my pups on IG if you would like to see them. I've never heard of Farthing Poodles, so I can't comment on them. Good luck with your search!


Sorry I forgot to respond to your comment! Your poos are SO cute!! Thank you for the suggestion. I have emailed her a few days ago but still haven't heard back yet. Maybe I should give her a call.


----------

